# XML-Daten im Programm verwenden



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2011)

Hallo!

Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Thema XML-Parsen,
ich weiß wie ich XML's einlesen kann und habe mir das Parsen an sich schon etwas angeschaut.
Aber offen ist für mich die große Frage:

*Wie übergebe ich die geparsten XML-Werte* (und zwar nur bestimmte)* in mein Java-Programm?*

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dafür?
Macht man das mit Settermethoden oder ist es verschieden je nach Art des Parsens (SAX, StAX, DOM, ...)?
Für mich ist das wichtig, um mir eine Vorstellung vom weiteren Vorgehen machen zu können.

Herzlichen Dank! 
vom Frank


----------



## Atze (25. Nov 2011)

die frage, die sich mir stellt ist, du parst erst und startest dann erst dein java programm? wie parst du denn dann? nicht mit java?

naja, falls das so sein muss, wenn du die werte schon irgendwie hast kannst du sie beim starten des programms doch einfach als argumente an die main übergeben


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2011)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> die frage, die sich mir stellt ist, du parst erst und startest dann erst dein java programm? wie parst du denn dann? nicht mit java?



Oh, da hab ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt.
Ich habe das Programm natürlich schon gestartet und parse auch im Java-Programm.
Was meine Frage ist, wie bekomme ich die geparsten Ergebnisse, also bestimmte Werte, die ich in meinem Programm verwenden will, dorthin, wo sie hin sollen. 

Nehmen wir zB. an, ich parse in KlasseParsen.java
die Ergebnisse, also bestimmte Inhalte und Atributwerte hätte ich aber gerne in KlasseBearbeiten.java.
Wie übergebe ich die Werte / Daten ?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2011)

Ehm hier haperts aber wieder an den einfachsten Grundlagen. 

Les dir mal Jav aist auch eine Insel durch und erarbeite dir die Grundlagen! 

Beispielweise funktioniert sowas so: 

- Die Klasse Parsen hat entsprechende Getter Methoden um die Ergebnisse abzufragen 
- Die KLasse Bearbeiten kennt eine Objektinstanz von Parsen und fragt das Ergebnis nach dem Parsen ab


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2011)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Ehm hier haperts aber wieder an den einfachsten Grundlagen.
> 
> Les dir mal Jav aist auch eine Insel durch und erarbeite dir die Grundlagen!



Ja so ist das bei Anfängern / Einsteigern.
Meinst Du "Java ist auch eine Insel" ist die Grundlage zur Teilanhme am Forum? 

War'n Scherz.  
Danke für Deine Antwort.
Frank


----------



## Atze (25. Nov 2011)

frankmehlhop hat gesagt.:


> Meinst Du "Java ist auch eine Insel" ist die Grundlage zur Teilanhme am Forum?



wäre manchmal schon schön wenn man davon ausgehen könnte


----------

